# Toro 210R wire from ignition is broken off. How to reattach?



## garimh (Nov 21, 2014)

The last time I started my Toro 210R, I noticed that turning the key off did not stop the motor. I was draining the gas for the summer anyway so let it run out but now want to fix it before the first snow.

At the keyed ignition switch, I see two wires connected. The other end of one is still attached (I believe it may be the ground) but the other has broken off from somewhere (see photo): 










I spoke to a local repair guy over the phone and he said it sounds like it needed to be reattached to magneto. He wants $80 to do it so figure I'll take a crack at it.

Ok, I'm not exactly sure what the magneto is or how to reach it but figure I'll see where the wire came off when I get close (famous last words!). My question is, do I have to take off the chute and then the red cover or is there a way to remove the black panel (where the key is) and reach things that way? Any tips on reaching the magneto and getting this thing attached again? 

Thanks!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Magneto is the ignition coil. There is a wire that goes from the spark plug to the coil, and another from the coil to the on/off switch and another from the switch to a metal ground. There might be another wire connected to the throttle or a low oil shutoff as well.


----------



## garimh (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks for the reply Shryp. As mentioned, I believe the ground is still connected so looks like I'll need to reconnect this hanging wire to ignition coil. Do you know if removing the chute and red cover is the proper way to reach it or is there perhaps an easier way? 

Thanks again.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

From the diagram on Toro's site it looks like it's just a simple two wire switch. One wire coming from the engine and one going to ground.

Exploded diagram link: Toro |


----------



## garimh (Nov 21, 2014)

So I'm still stuck on this. I took the chute and shroud off and, as mentioned, can see that one wire is attached to screw near spark plug on black metal piece and second is dangling. 











And, as I understand it, I need to reattach dangling wire to ignition coil at end of spark plug wire (I'm assuming attached one is ground?) 

The problem I'm having is reaching the ignition coil under this black metal piece, which I can't seem to remove. 












I've taken off the nuts up at the top (yellow). I thought maybe the housing would come apart from the flywheel bit if I removed the nuts circled in pink. Unfortunately, those won't come off as the screws are turning along with the nut and there is no way to get behind it to hold the screw while turning. It doesn't look like it would separate anyway even if I get the screws off. I got two of the blue screws out but one is in a really tight spot and again, even if I get it off, it doesn't look like black cover is going to come off. 

I feel like an idiot as I'm sure this shouldn't be this hard. Can anyone tell me how to reach the ignition coil?

Thanks


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello garimh. I am only taking a guess on this. If you remove the two bolts you have circled in red, you can remove the recoil support bracket for clearance. Thinking of the yellow circled stud as 12 o'clock on a clock face, there are usually other bolts on the black recoil shroud at the 5 and 7 o'clock positions that would also have to be removed in order to remove the cover. Sometimes these bolts are also difficult to remove and then the simplest thing to do would be to remove the whole engine and do the repair on your work bench.

Here is a link to the Toro single stage repair manual. Unfortunately they don't have your model, but the CCR series is similar.

http://www.scribd.com/doc/70707942/Toro-Single-Stage-Snow-Blower-Manual


----------



## garimh (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks Grunt. So ultimately, I should try to get the 4 pink screws out (2 are underneath) and then the main black piece should separate. 

If I do have to remove engine, the right side (shown) looks like it just lifts right out. It's the other side that attaches to the augers that looks a bit difficult.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

You should not have to remove the bolts circled in blue, nor those circled in pink. But there are probably a couple located on the sides of the shroud near the bottom, closer to the engine block.

I'm not very familiar with newer engines but something harder is you might have to remove the flywheel... which takes some creativity, special tools, or both.


----------



## garimh (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks Elaw. I didn't notice any other bolts at bottom of black piece that would allow me to lift the whole piece off but will take another look. Maybe I have to flip the whole unit over and see if perhaps the screws are on bottom.


----------



## garimh (Nov 21, 2014)

In case anyone else is looking to figure this out in the future, Elaw was correct that there was a screw on bottom of black housing that holds it on. Once you take the black plastic piece off back of blower, you'll notice that there is a big silver piece that sits between the two back wheels that block access to the screw. And to get the screws that hold that piece on, you need to remove the wheels, which is no easy task (the push nuts are real pain to get off). I ended up removing just one wheel and pushing the metal piece out of the way just enough to get my wrench in and remove the screw holding the housing on. And I found where my wire came off. The wire in photo broke out of the little red piece that slips on to the ignition coil so I'm now in search of a replacement wire. Hopefully after securing that wire, I can remember how to put this thing back together again. I've been removing pieces left and right and it's all over my garage.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

No need to get a replacement wire. Go to your local hardware store and pick up a 90 degree female blade connector and crimp it on to the old wire which is in good condition. I would bet the clerk will even crimp the connector on for you at the store.


----------



## garimh (Nov 21, 2014)

Excellent. Thanks!


----------

